# SeaHag 11/13 to 11/17



## notnksnemor (Nov 8, 2017)

If anyone is going to be there, give a shout out.
Maybe we can share fishing reports.
20' Angler CC with 2 old dudes, one skinny, one fat.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Nov 9, 2017)

Good luck, my trip for this weekend will be rescheduled due to the rough weather or I'd have you a report.


----------



## notnksnemor (Nov 9, 2017)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Good luck, my trip for this weekend will be rescheduled due to the rough weather or I'd have you a report.



Weather looks good next week, just a little cooler.
Probably start in about 5-6' in the mornings and  work shallower as it warms.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Nov 9, 2017)

When I was down 4 weeks ago, the shorts were in 3ish ft, the keepers in 4-5 and once you hit 6 it was the dead sea.


----------



## notnksnemor (Nov 18, 2017)

Update----
Cold, windy mornings and nice afternoons. Bite didn't start until around noon each day.
Fished from Pepperfish Key south to Dallus Creek/bird rack north.
Trout were tight to the deeper holes, a few keepers, lots of shorts.
Blue fish were schooling and had a great time with many
2 - 4 pounders.
Got on some keeper sea bass one afternoon and put up a couple of baggies of filets.
Boats are already anchoring in the river channel.
I did get to see about an 8' tiger shark on the flats.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Nov 19, 2017)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Update----
> Cold, windy mornings and nice afternoons. Bite didn't start until around noon each day.
> Fished from Pepperfish Key south to Dallus Creek/bird rack north.
> Trout were tight to the deeper holes, a few keepers, lots of shorts.
> ...



Did you go in Dallus?  Thinking about putting in there next week with the colder nights coming.


----------



## notnksnemor (Nov 19, 2017)

jimbo4116 said:


> Did you go in Dallus?  Thinking about putting in there next week with the colder nights coming.



My boat won't get that skinny. I fished the channel out in the flats.
If you can get in the creek you should do good.
SeaHag guides were hitting Rocky Creek every day. Big trout, low numbers.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Nov 20, 2017)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> My boat won't get that skinny. I fished the channel out in the flats.
> If you can get in the creek you should do good.
> SeaHag guides were hitting Rocky Creek every day. Big trout, low numbers.



I put in at the landing on the creek.  15 Ft. jon boat.  Still have to catch the tide.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## notnksnemor (Nov 20, 2017)

jimbo4116 said:


> I put in at the landing on the creek.  15 Ft. jon boat.  Still have to catch the tide.  Thanks for the info.



Good luck.
Post up how you do.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm heading down Friday, looks like great weather.


----------

